# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Tech Talk >  >  Sports V.s video games

## The

Sports Vs. Video Games - Associated Content from Yahoo! - associatedcontent.com

You can read the article here, please discuss.

----------


## no-Name

> Both are forms of entertainment while one has been raised to an almost religious status in American culture and its practitioners are paid hundreds of thousands of dollars.



Yup.

good article.

----------

